
Ask HN: How often do you change the price of your iOS app? - gnicholas
I have an iOS app [1] that I sell for under $5, and which has various IAPs (there&#x27;s also a fully unlocked version for $30).<p>I have made it free at times, but that hasn&#x27;t seemed to pay off in terms of the additional IAPs. I don&#x27;t usually do 99¢, on the theory that anyone willing to pay $1 will be willing to pay $2. Sometimes it is as much as $4.99.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know how often others change the price of their apps, why they change the price (seasonality, experimentation, to get flagged by &quot;sale&quot; aggregator websites that notice price drops), and how it has worked out for them.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;beeline-reader&#x2F;id938026867
======
giantg2
I have an Android app that I used to charge for. It was $1.99, but then I made
it free. It gained a few more users, but not many. With the right marketing it
think it could have been successful, especially since it was unique when I
released it.

So my impression has become - either your app is popular or it's not, what you
charge (under $5) doesn't seem to make much of a difference as to it being
successful or not.

~~~
gnicholas
Was the app purely standalone? I take your point for apps that are, but in my
case I have a browser plugin that generates a decent amount of traffic for my
website (which links to the iOS app). I guess that's a pretty relevant detail,
so thanks for raising it.

~~~
giantg2
Yeah, mine were standalone.

------
jamil7
I have an app that is popular in mainland China and I recently changed the
price from $4 to free and I guess I got picked up by one of those aggregators
since I had a pretty large download spike, 2k installs in one day all from
China & Vietnam.

